# Cylinder stove coal ???



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a clyinder stove outfitter for my alaknak 12 x 20 and i have been burning wood the past 2 years just was wondering if anyone has used this type of stove or one similar and have burned coal i have been looking into it and im not really sure how to get all set up for burning coal


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the 12x12 Alaknak tent and I also have a cylnder stove. I usually burn wood in the stove unless it gets pretty cold and then I add a few chunks of coal. I don't think you need to set it up any different just be carefull on how much coal you burn because the stove will get real hot and could melt your tent.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont own a cylinder stove, but I would echo what Alton says: dont add too much coal because it does burn hotter than wood and you may melt things near by or even damage your stove if it gets too hot


----------

